# ECRS Race 7



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

ECRS Race 7, Saturday April 9th, 2011.
Superstock and 3 Ohm Modified

Cash Payout to the top 4 in each class.
$10.00 per class to enter.


Harvey Goodwin's house
www.tsrho.com


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I wish I could make it.

TK


----------

